# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  pedido informação

## Luis Santos

Boas a todos,e peço desculpa pela minha ignorancia :yb665:  ,mas como é que posso por um topico de venda na area dos particulares?
Eu sei que é preciso pagar 5 euros mas não sei é onde posso fazer isso .

Obrigado :SbSalut:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Luis  :Olá: 

antes de mais, deverás tornar-te um membro identificado para poderes aceder a área de subscrições pagas. Depois disso poderás ir a Área de Subscrições e subscrever o tempo que pretendes.

----------


## Luis Santos

Boa tarde Julio ,desculpa mais uma vez a ignorancia :SbSourire2:  mas como é que me torno um menbro identificado.

Obrigado.


Já fui ver como é, desculpa mais uma vez.
Fica bem

----------

